# new to points... (Raintree)



## dryden (Feb 12, 2010)

i own fixed weeks. i don't know much about point systems, but i'm trying to learn. i work for a school system so my only real times to ski are xmas, new years and spring break. i'm looking at this raintree park city (miners) 50k points via ebay auction http://cgi.ebay.com/RAINTREE-POINTS...dZViewItemQQptZTimeshares?hash=item3a5799925f - , and week 52 takes 93k for a 2 bedroom according to RCI.  if i purchase 50k from _another_ raintree resort, can they be combined to get me that week 52 in park city?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Technically, yes!*

However, someone has to take the points for their week for it to be available.  Then Home Resort folks get first crack at it.  After that, Home Group gets the next shot at it.  Finally, you and anyone else in Points that are interested in that high demand week have a shot at it if it wasn't scooped up prior.  Then you better have your finger on the buttons the moment that week is available to confirm.

If there is a specific week you need and it is a high demand week like that, then it is better to buy that week as a Week's ownership or, if in points, then buy that underlying week.  If the resort doesn't have fixed weeks (whether in Weeks or Points) and it only has floating weeks, then there is a whole new set of hoops to jump through.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 14, 2010)

Any give week will be available for  RCI points, if (a big IF and only IF) the week's owner of that week has converted that week.  In general owners of prime weeks use or rent their prime(on season)weeks and do not convert. It is  the dog week owners who convert with the hope of getting prime week which is more available to rent from a nonpoints converter.


----------



## dryden (Feb 14, 2010)

*thanks for the replies...*

points can seem to confusing, but i think they get easier when you have a flexible schedule.  i think that's why i got into the fixed weeks- breckenridge week 51 & massanutten week 32- since it fits the work schedule.  we've had good trades from the breckenridge unit when the xmas schedule doesn't fit.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Raintree bulk banks with RCI and they generally don't deposit holiday weeks in RCI.  You would need to be looking into doing internal Raintree trade with your points and the points required are not the same as the RCI charts.  Raintree designates holiday weeks at Miner's club as emerald(2bed) 144,000; ruby (3bed) 216,000; and diamond (4bed) 288,000.  They also let members use 2011 points now providing they have paid both 2010 and 2011 MF (and any special assessments).  I'm not sure how combing from 2 properties or 2 years work because I am not a member but was just doing research on they system.  Many people describe Raintree as one of the most complicated mini systems and no mater how tempting the prices on ebay are now you want to make sure you take your time to do adequate research so you get what you can use.  Another piece of advice I have heard often repeated is don't buy below the saphire level(117,000) unless you can always travel off season and with your schedule you will need emmerald or above unless you can travel in studios and one bedrooms.


----------

